# How to Photograph a Solar Eclipse



## KmH (Apr 19, 2017)

August 21, 2017 a total solar eclipse will traverse the US from Oregon to South Carolina.
Care must be taken if photographing the partial eclipse.

How to Photograph a Solar Eclipse


----------



## Peeb (Apr 19, 2017)

looking forward to this.  Hoping the weather cooperates!


----------



## KmH (Apr 19, 2017)

Stay mobile and keep an eye on the weather forecast.
Fortunately we don't have to travel to a small island in the middle of a big ocean to see totality.


----------

